# Identify this panel



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe from the 50s


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> Maybe from the 50s


Looks like an old square D, maybe a MHP model


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Square D XO.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's NOT an XO panel. XO breakers only had one handle per slot.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dat's Square D Multibreaker. Take that to the bank.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's a pic from a square D MHP panel, they kinda resemble each other, but not 100% for sure


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Last pic stunk, sorry here's another


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Dat's Square D Multibreaker. Take that to the bank.


its this... ive seen these things in person many-a time


----------

